# Is there a nice, but affordable bearing puller and press?



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I have some 2018-2020 RM bikes, Commencal clash kids bikes, pivot, etc. Need to replace bearings on the 4 of them. I don't want to drop a zillion dollars but I hate garbage tools.

I also need to be able to pull this eyelet hardware and bearings out too. They recommend this:





Blind Hole Set (BBT-100)







www.endurobearings.com












I've seen some affordable stuff from probearingtools that is interesting and says it works for my bikes. Wondering what else I should be looking at.


----------



## tim709 (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven’t used it, so can’t comment on quality/function.









Bearing Press Tool — Alt Alt Bike Products







www.altalt.ca


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Is servicing the bearings not an option?


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

I tired to remove fox shock hardware bearings to move to another shock with random bearing tools I already own and I gave up. They don't make it easy. The good thing is those bearings will last forever so unless you need to move them to another shock they will likely last as long as you keep those frames. If the bearings are gritty pull the outer seal, clean and pack with grease.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe this is it. They are all just Enduro Max bearings (I think). Is that pretty easy? How often should someone consider replacing bearings vs servicing them? I've done a lot of mechanic stuff (have a zillion bikes in garage) but have yet to service bearings.



Cleared2land said:


> Is servicing the bearings not an option?


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

No need to replace bearings unless they are shot. Pop the outer seal, clean and grease. Super easy. Like I said, those shock bearings last forever unless you wash your bikes too often. Keep those bearings as dry as possible and they will outlast everything else on your bikes. They don't move much. You can get grooves in the races because of repetitive limited motion. Just pop the seals and grease every year and you'll likely never have an issue. Cheap, heavy marine grease from auto parts store is arguably the best grease for those bearings.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Making a press is easy with a trip to Home Depot. Just get a piece of threaded rod, appropriately sized washers for what you want it for and two nuts.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been pretty happy with this press...









Bottom Bracket Hub Bike Bearing Press Kit Removal Installation Set W/Case 31CM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottom Bracket Hub Bike Bearing Press Kit Removal Installation Set W/Case 31CM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





There are some cheap blind bearing pullers on ebay as well, but I'll usually just pound em out.


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

If you need a blind hole bearing puller the one from harbor freight will work...I use it for automotive pilot bearings. And for a press threaded rod washers and nuts or just a well fitting socket and hammer and tappy tap them in


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

I paid $300 for Park Tool set and I don't regret it. Between me and my brothers doing 1 service each it pays for itself vs shop time. Removing the bearings you can clean them better before regreasing but I've basically taken to replacing them once a year. Cleaning and regreasing takes time and I have a 1yo son so I'd rather spend that time with him. I've saved a bunch of bearings with the intent of servicing them and swapping them back on the bike by so far they are just sitting in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

If you could removed the bearings by the outer race, that could be acceptable. There is no stress on the bearings or inner portions of the races. Removal by inner race is not considered acceptable for reinstallation.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I made some blind bearing pullers for my slayer shock bearings out of a similar sized $2 dynabolt. Tightened the dyna bolt up in the eye and punched it out. 

As for bearing presses. A vice with soft jaws works well. And or threaded rod with various washers to adapt


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

plummet said:


> I made some blind bearing pullers for my slayer shock bearings out of a similar sized $2 dynabolt. Tightened the dyna bolt up in the eye and punched it out.
> 
> As for bearing presses. A vice with soft jaws works well. And or threaded rod with various washers to adapt
> 
> View attachment 1980313


Nice work! The best bearing tools are homemade. I've never seen a reason to invest in expensive bearing tool kits when I can get the job done with random tools I already have, or a few bucks worth of hardware from homedepot. I do have woodruff keys, and a few drifts, but all my other bearing tools are homedepot specials that cost less than a cheeseburger.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah but aren't all those anchors one and done? seems wasteful if so


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

fishwrinkle said:


> yeah but aren't all those anchors one and done? seems wasteful if so


Nope. Used them several times so far. $80 for a specialist blind puller that i wont use for anything else seems wasteful to me. 

On a side note. I was swearing a Rm for making a design that needed a blind puller. They could so easily made it an easy to remove part.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I ended up with the AltAlt press kit that’s been great. Love that it’s not metal. It’s great for install but also removing most stuff.

I also got the hookup on a Motion Pro blind puller kit that’s been helpful.

Regarding the AltAlt, it runs off of standard AllThread rod. So when I bought BearingProTools headset press for 20$, it can with longer allthread, sweet headset drifts but also really nice alum T-Bars. These work super well with the AltAlt so you don’t need wrenches (but can for tight spots). It’s really handy and they work together well.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

In the early days I've used concrete anchor bolts with good success. 

yepper, easily reusable


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

eshew said:


> I've been pretty happy with this press...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking at that. I need to be able to replace hub bearings now and then. I've ruined bearings while trying to push them in with sockets and a threaded rod. Bearing goes in just a little crooked and _crack_ ruined bearing. Drifts that hold things straight sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm looking at two tools available from several sellers:

















If you spend a little time on Amazon/ Ebay, you'll find these everywhere for $50-75.

My question: the hubs on my two bikes (the main place I need something like this) have hollow axles that extend past the width of the bearings. so I need something that reaches over and around the bearings, so I'm not sure if that blue tool will even work. I'm mostly interested in replacing some of the oddball bearings in my 1/1 hub, which appears to have a 15mm ID and 30mm OD and I don't think that matches any common drifts anyways.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you need an over axle adapter like this?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Do you need an over axle adapter like this?
> 
> View attachment 1982836


Yes, I think I would need some of those, depending on the job. I might try buying a budget press with a nice threaded rod and handles (instead of the clumsy—for me—hardware store road-and-nuts setup) and buy the exact drifts and adapters that I need, rather than a kit that includes a dozen items that I don't need.

it kind of looks like the silver one on the top in my previous post includes drifts and centering spacers that will accomplish that, but I'm not sure how that works on that model.


----------

